# Sherry and Brandy -- Drinks, Not People :)



## Guitarist (Apr 14, 2016)

Can they be stored in the fridge?  Or will that ruin them?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't know.

Why do you want them in the fridge?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2016)

I think Sherry should be refrigerated once it has been opened, and if it isn't consumed within a week, can be used for cooking.
Brandy, you don't refrigerate, but I don't know how long a shelf life it has.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, Pinky.


----------



## Lon (Apr 15, 2016)

I would not refrigerate either one. Both can be shelved for long times without affecting the aroma or flavor.


----------

